# Peep sight sliding..



## chadkdixon (Dec 20, 2010)

I've noticed within the last couple of days that my peep sight is sliding up pretty significantly. It's the basic elastic rubber tube, peep sight. The knots tied on the string that would normally keep it still are glued in place, otherwise i think i could probably just slide them down to where they should be. Does this have anything to do with maybe my draw length not being right? Or is there a peep sight I can replace it with that won't do this? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

Your tube is to short and its most likely tied to high on the cable, most guys serve the sight in and usually shoot non stretch strings and cables so you don't need the tube any more.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There is no need for the alignment tubes any more. They slow down your bow by about 10 fps. The cause problems with consistency like you are having & are potential eye injuries.

Get a D loop for alignment and get rid of the tube.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

aread is correct:thumbs_up try taking it to someone who knows how to tie in a peep........ not a bass store...... anything added to the string means a loss of fps....


----------

